# Vendetta in Bemidji



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It was such a beautiful day that I took Vendetta along when we went to town. I had some places i wanted to get some pictures and it is nice to have my son along. Most of these are taken right along side the hiway that runs through town.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics. She looks beautiful as always


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Vendetta is beautiful


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

lol aww! these pics make me laugh. it's so cute seeing her pose by herself in them like a little model. in the wall pic she looks like she has a squinty face thinking "hurry up and take the picture already geez".


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you all. She is a wonderful dog to take pictures of as she just sits there until I'm done. I can move her and pose her she is just such a good sport through it all.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

She's such a pretty girl


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


>


This is my personal favorite. She looks so dainty, and eloquent! They're all beautiful pix, but I like this one the best. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

awesome pics! thanks for sharing.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

She's looking good! Love the pictures


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I just want to hug the snot out of V, would that be OK? LOL!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. No Christian you can not hug her that hard a little squeeze okay lol. Bev that picture is my favorite too.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cool Pics Sharon ! Gosh I still can't believe she was a puppy the last time I saw her I must have been away for a long time! She looks so proud in these pics I love it


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Tera you have been gone a very long time. My girl is 22months old already.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh alright..... I'll take it easy on the Veester So I guess asking if I could make her my own personal pillow is totally out of the question then Can't blame a guy for trying!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Oh alright..... I'll take it easy on the Veester So I guess asking if I could make her my own personal pillow is totally out of the question then Can't blame a guy for trying!!


White Animal will totally let you make him a pillow. He makes a good pillow; in fact, he will let you put a pillow on and and lay your head down, which is muc more comfortable. Thats what I usually do since he feels the need to take up the whole bed

*SHARON: Beautiful pictures of Vendetta. She looks like a total model looking off into the distance while you take pictures. I love the one of her sitting on the wall with the water behind her! She is such a gorgeous girl- looks so smart too!*


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you. She is very smart. She loves to please me so I can do just about aything with her except use her as a pillow she doesn't like that. She perfers to have her head on the pillow with yor arms wrapped around her.


----------

